# Portmaster vs Unifi5 (dependancies as pkg's)



## TachyonMage (Nov 30, 2017)

Hello folks,

I build net-mgmt/unifi5 from time to time. Unifi is not available as a pkg but most all of the dependancies are.

in the past I used to just use ports-mgmt/portmaster like this (if my notes can be trusted: 

`portmaster --update-if-newer --packages-build /usr/ports/net-mgmt/unifi5/`

This would install all dependancies from pkg and only build Unifi5.

Recently tried again and now ports-mgmt/portmaster seems to want to build it all, regardless of the parameters I give it.

I also tried this to install Midnight Commander, which according to the manual should install the package if available, but also tried to build even if I know for sure it is there and pkg is synced.

`portmaster --packages mc`

Am I doing something wrong here is has a recent change broken something in ports-mgmt/portmaster?

Relatively new to BSD, recent Linux convert so it may well be me doing it wrong.

Any assistance and schooling welcome, thanks.


----------



## rigoletto@ (Nov 30, 2017)

Hm. net-mgmt/unifi5 has restricted redistribution, that why there is not a pre-built package, and probably will never have.

I do not know what is going on with ports-mgmt/portmaster, but you could try to make the ports you want using `make`:

`make -C /usr/ports/net-mgmt/unifi5`

If you do not want dependencies that are not installed yet to be built, you can previously install them (if you know what they are) and later put them (dependecies) in AUTOMATIC (removing them from the origins ones).

`pkg set -A 01 [I]packages[/I]`


----------



## SirDice (Nov 30, 2017)

lebarondemerde said:


> If you do not want dependencies that are not installed yet to be built, you can previously install them (if you know what they are)


Run `make -C /usr/ports/net-mgmt/unifi5 missing` and use pkg(8) to install those beforehand.



TachyonMage said:


> Am I doing something wrong here is has a recent change broken something in ports-mgmt/portmaster?


As far as I know this has been broken since the change to PKGNG.


----------



## TachyonMage (Nov 30, 2017)

Thanks for the quick response, I knew about the restrictions, this was more about sorting prerequisites and also if somebody can sense-check my suspicions that ports-mgmt/portmaster is not behaving as it should.

I will try your suggestions, seems better than what I have been attempting, so thanks for that.

Is there anybody that can check if ports-mgmt/portmaster refuse to install a pkg if it exists for them also? Would be good to chase this down and get a bug raised if its a real issue.


----------



## TachyonMage (Nov 30, 2017)

As far as I know this has been broken since the change to PKGNG.[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> How long has that been, I used it this way some months back only.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 30, 2017)

There's quite a big PR list for ports-mgmt/portmaster already. I haven't looked at all of them but I'm pretty sure this issue has been raised before. It's a fine tool, works as intended, as long as you stick to building ports only.


----------

